# Stanley router parts



## Paul D (Jul 22, 2009)

I have an old, circa 1969, Stanley router (like new) model #82903 with a model#91260 motor. I need to find a 1/2" collet. Does anyone know where I can buy one?
Thanks


----------



## bobj3 (Jan 17, 2006)

HI Paul

In 1969 most routers did not have 1/2" collets ,the Stanley router is a good old router ,use it for your small hand jobs but step up to the pump and buy a new router that comes with the 1/4" and 1/2" collets ,you can find many new routers now days that have all the bells and whistle in one combo kit for about 100.oo bucks...then you will be a happy router user 


=======




Paul D said:


> I have an old, circa 1969, Stanley router (like new) model #82903 with a model#91260 motor. I need to find a 1/2" collet. Does anyone know where I can buy one?
> Thanks


----------



## joejoan1 (Aug 13, 2009)

*also looking for needle in hay stack*

I have been looking for the same guide you are. I have a Stanly #912.58. I have looked for years. if you find out anything, please let me know. Joe


----------



## joejoan1 (Aug 13, 2009)

I just read a reply from some one. I have the orignal manual with the router. I had four templet guides that came with the kit. Stanley made 8 for models with base number 82900 or 82901, they also made 8 for number 82902. I lost all but the templet guide for the door hinge kit. Joe


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

I have three Stanley Routers, but none of them have an ½" collet though. I purchased spare collets 1/4" and 3/8" on American ebay. 

Bosch Power Tools bought Stanley Power Tools sometime during the early 80's, and I think there are even som models that are branded Stanley-Bosch or vice versa, just like the Stanleys once were called Stanley Carter when Stanley had bought Carter. There are rumours that some parts from Bosch routers from that time are interchangable with Stanley parts, but I have found no one who knows anything about it at Bosch here in Europe though. Perhaps Bosch America knows something. 

The last resort, if you, like me are fond of your router and really want to use it, is to get in touch with someone having a machine shop who either can make collets and nuts for you, or convert from a suitable other brand. 

I like to use my Stanley routers, but they are not options if I would have just one router.


----------



## Barry the Builder (Dec 19, 2008)

I browsed through some of the Bosch online spare parts catalogue for fixed base routers, and the spare parts diagram for nr 0 601 905 439 indicates that it is based on an old Stanley router, but I am not too sure about that. However it looks very similar to mine internally, and also externally in some ways. It may be some interchangable parts at least.


----------



## Noel Tetrev (Jan 27, 2010)

I have an old Stanley Industrial Tools Router Base # 82901 Model .01 Years ago I found parts from an after market source, I think they had bought out the Stanleys parts inventory. Has anyone herd of this company?


----------



## Dr.Zook (Sep 10, 2004)

Hello Noel, and welcome to the RouterForums. Glad to have ya.


----------



## joejoan1 (Aug 13, 2009)

My Stanley will not take a 1/2" collet. I have found a place in Mich.. that had parts but no collet that size. I can not remember the name of the company in Mich. as I have moved on to new routers. Joe


----------

